# Other Languages > jQuery >  New forum area: jQuery

## brad jones

At your request, we've added this area. If it gets used, we'll keep it. If not, we'll merge it elsewhere. 

Enjoy!

Brad!

----------


## abhijit

Thanks brad!

----------

